# Luke Rockhold on Chris Weidman: 'I'm going to dominate him, then I will finish him



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Might have to put some $ on Master Luke. I kept thinking that Weidman was going to utilize his wrestling for sure. As obvious as it is, I completely forgot he regularly trains with Cain and DC. 

Third round tko.



> Chris Weidman may very well be one of the best wrestlers in the middleweight division, but that isn't worrying UFC 194 title challenger Luke Rockhold.
> 
> "I just got done sparring Daniel Cormier," Rockhold said on Wednesday's UFC 194 conference call. "I've been sparring Cain (Velasquez) and Cormier my whole career, basically, so I'm very used to the bigger, better wrestlers of the UFC and beyond. (They are) the best guys in the game and much bigger (than Weidman), so I'm used to the pressure.
> 
> ...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know if taunting Weidman is a great decision here.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> I don't know if taunting Weidman is a great decision here.


Agreed. Weidman doesn't seem like the type of guy to be rattled by sh*t talk. I really can't stand Luke Cuckold after he and DC were trying to smack talk Werdum right before Cain literally choked in Mexico. Luke is a great fighter, but I'm rooting for The Chris to smash this guy.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Nowadays I just seem to blank out the pre-fight talk, I just want to see these two leave it all in the Octagon and go to war.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

It's a rare thing for me to go into a big fight and have no clue what to expect but I genuinely don't here. 
Weidman could dominate Rockhold, Rockhold could dominate Weidman or we could have an all out back and forth war. I'm hoping for the last option but I just can't seem to call this one in my head.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd be shocked to see him dominate the Chris the way he did Bisping and Machida but I won't be shocked when he wins.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Seems pretty fukin doubtful he wins tbh... Not much he can really do here, stalemate everywhere bar standing, where Weidman will be able to keep him quiet.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Seems pretty fukin doubtful he wins tbh... Not much he can really do here, stalemate everywhere bar standing, where Weidman will be able to keep him quiet.


If it's a stalemate everywhere, you so unsure Rockhold can't bring something different to the table?

For me, we don't know who's the better striker, grappler or wrestler out of these two so it's kind of hard to call it. Weidman is definitely the smarter fighter but Rockhold's game might just be enough to stop Weidman from really getting anything off. Rockhold's probably the better kicker and that might be a big factor from distance.

For me it's 55% Weidman 45% Rockhold. Great fight though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If you had to get a fighter ready to fight Weidman and you could choose any training partner in the world who would you choose?

I can't think of anyone better than DC.

To be honest I said the same thing when Luke was helping DC get ready for Jones. Even after training with Cain his entire career DC said he wasn't ready for Jones' strength so, great training partners isn't everything but it's something.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If it's a stalemate everywhere, you so unsure Rockhold can't bring something different to the table?
> 
> For me, we don't know who's the better striker, grappler or wrestler out of these two so it's kind of hard to call it. Weidman is definitely the smarter fighter but Rockhold's game might just be enough to stop Weidman from really getting anything off. Rockhold's probably the better kicker and that might be a big factor from distance.
> 
> For me it's 55% Weidman 45% Rockhold. Great fight though.


:laugh: i can't predict a fight based on what a fighter might have learned since, i can only go on what i have seen from them. Rockhold can't take Weidman down, his judge of range is not better, his boxing is not better. 

It won't be easy for Weidman or anything... but i really can only see this fight going one way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: i can't predict a fight based on what a fighter might have learned since, i can only go on what i have seen from them. Rockhold can't take Weidman down, his judge of range is not better, his boxing is not better.
> 
> It won't be easy for Weidman or anything... but i really can only see this fight going one way.


Sorry I didn't mean learned since, I mean when they go up against each other. I haven't seen anything that says Rockhold isn't a better striker than Weidman (just striker, not including strategy).

It's going to be one of those fights where when they enter the cage, the questions all get answered straight away. Rockhold could well be a better grappler and striker than Weidman (not wrestler). Weidman might well easily time Rockhold and easily be able to submit him. Really hard to predict on paper because really we've seen their all round skills and neither of them have looked bad or shown any flaws.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't see anybody dominating the fight, but I'm pretty confident Weidman will win.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Two title fights in one night. Both are kinda hard to predict.

I really believe that Rockhold can have tools to beat Weidman. That said Weidman always surprise me over and over again with his will and no bullshit attitude aproach. 

If I had to bet. I would say Rockhold takes this.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe im crazy but I get the feeling that Luke is going to destroy Chris. I granted i don't like Chris AT ALL, but I have always thought that Rockhold is gonna lead this division.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chris always wades in slowly cutting the cage off with his goofy high guard feints. Luke will light em up w/ mid kicks to the liver. I don't think he cares about Chris' takedowns and is fully prepared. 

Chris has NOT done well when backed up. He covers up and uses his toughness to weather the storm; Vitor, Lyoto. He does get hit...a LOT.

Luke isn't afraid of the ground the way Lyoto was so he'll start off quicker than Lyoto. Lyoto blitzed far too late. Vitor blitzed far too early, but that's his usual game plan. Unfortunately he tires out. Anderson didn't have space to move around. 

Either finishes will be via ground n pound. But I do feel that Chris is too slow on the feet against an all around fighter like Luke. Luke seems to fight differently than before cuz he seems to press the action a lot more which means they'll engage almost from the start.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Weidman won't need to wrestle him, why would he? Weidman will beat him up on the feet and control him there while mixing up takedowns if he wants to. There's no reason to think that rockhold stands a chance standing with him, what fight showed that he is a threat on the feet? 

It's a good fight don't get me wrong, but this whole "he can't dominate me with grappling" stuff is pointless. He will win on the feet. If he throws in a takedown or two that's fine as well, but yeah, I see this being a stand up fight and rockhold getting lit up like the 4th of july.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Weidman is alright and Rockhold is a dick, IMO and I have no idea who will win this fight. I just know this is the best match up I can remember since, IDK, forever.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

King Daisuke said:


> I don't see anybody dominating the fight, but I'm pretty confident Weidman will win.


^ This exactly for me too. Weidman UD. Possible late finish after a back and forth, but I'm going with UD.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

prolyfic said:


> Maybe im crazy but I get the feeling that Luke is going to destroy Chris. I granted i don't like Chris AT ALL.


This.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Does Rockhold actually believe anything he says? Came across as a massive douche on Embedded. Dismissing Weidman's achievements saying all he's done is beat up a few "over the hill Brazilians" forgetting the fact his best win is over one of the said Braziilans and he got brutally KO'd by one of the others. 

Weidman's winning and he's winning convincingly.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Weidman's winning and he's winning convincingly.


Two fluke wins over Silva.

One over a Vitor without his TRT.

One decent 5 rounder vs Machida.

Convincing? Please.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

sucrets said:


> Two fluke wins over Silva.
> 
> One over a Vitor without his TRT.
> 
> ...


Agree completely, Weidman sucks, faker champion than Daniel Cormier.

Even that decent win... looks pretty shiity now, he struggled with a guy Romero and Rockhold completely destroyed. 

Fuk Weidman, he has no chance here.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

M.C said:


> Weidman won't need to wrestle him, why would he? Weidman will beat him up on the feet and control him there while mixing up takedowns if he wants to. There's no reason to think that rockhold stands a chance standing with him, *what fight showed that he is a threat on the feet?*
> 
> It's a good fight don't get me wrong, but this whole "he can't dominate me with grappling" stuff is pointless. He will win on the feet. If he throws in a takedown or two that's fine as well, but yeah, I see this being a stand up fight and rockhold getting lit up like the 4th of july.


Jacare? Jardine? Kennedy? Phillippou? Many others. Have you even seen his pre-UFC fights?

Rockhold has mostly fought guys with a striking base in his UFC career so of course he's used his grappling base there but put him in against a wrestler or grappler and you'll see his well rounded striking. Better kicks than hands, and doesn't have clean KO power, but he's no slouch.

I agree that Weidman takes it and edges out the standup, but IMO you're underestimating the level of competition and style matchup here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Whatever is the exact middle opinion of M.C. and sucrets is where I'm at :laugh:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Chris always wades in slowly cutting the cage off with his goofy high guard feints. Luke will light em up w/ mid kicks to the liver. I don't think he cares about Chris' takedowns and is fully prepared.
> 
> Chris has NOT done well when backed up. He covers up and uses his toughness to weather the storm; Vitor, Lyoto. He does get hit...a LOT.
> 
> ...


Chris has such an insane ability and understanding of distance and controlling the cage I think a lot of guys think he looks weak and easy to beat but once they end up in there they feel the pressure and don't feel like they can move. When you're not fighting where you're comfortable it's hard to really fight well. It happened with Lyoto, he was trying to set up kicks early but Chris waited everytime and either got out or closed immediately and clinched. It wasn't pretty but he made it really hard to Lyoto to get loose.

I think Luke can win but I'll be pretty surprised if he dominates and controls Weidman for three rounds and then finishes. If he stuns Chris and swarms to a finish I can see that but control the whole fight and get a finish would shock me. I also think Luke would be making a poor decision to not be concerned with getting put on his back. Lyoto was a completely different fighter after one exchange on the mat with Chris. A very legit black belt who was a beast national champion wrestler is going to bring way more power and control on the ground than Luke is used to. He trains with DC and Cain but neither is nearly as quick or skilled on the mat. DC might be a better pure wrestler but his mma wrestling isn't super impressive and he's also not a skilled bjj fighter. DC and Cain aren't breaking out darce chokes and what not.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Rockhold is a good fighter, but Weidman will take this. I was going to contribute more to this thread but everything has already been said.
Rockhold's biggest chance of winning is connecting in one of his offensives, but if that's not happening, I think Weidman will win with control and just be a tad better than Rockhold.

Weidman by UD (or perhaps 5th round submission).


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I can see this being a great fight... and honestly the win going either way. I don't see Luke dominating though. 

It's really hard to imagine Weidman getting bullied.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't comprehend people saying Weidman striking being better than Luke's, let alone Luke doesn't posing a threat standing.
Weidman is a better wrestler, this I can say soundly.
And I just rewatched his first fight against Anderson and he looked completely lost on the feet until Anderson gave his chin up to him. 
I still think Weidman has a solid overall MMA game, though. Decent hands and stellar wrestling/grappling. I am not impressed with his stand up, though.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I can't comprehend people saying Weidman striking being better than Luke's, let alone Luke doesn't posing a threat standing.
> Weidman is a better wrestler, this I can say soundly.
> And I just rewatched his first fight against Anderson and he looked completely lost on the feet until Anderson gave his chin up to him.
> I still think Weidman has a solid overall MMA game, though. Decent hands and stellar wrestling/grappling. I am not impressed with his stand up, though.


I think the most impressive thing about the first fight was Weidman's ability to stay focused.

It was often thought that most opponents would have already lost before they even stepped into the cage with Anderson... and Chris got in there... got clowned around a little in the first round but mentally stayed in the fight and was there to capitalize on his opportunity.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And I just rewatched his first fight against Anderson and he looked completely lost on the feet until Anderson gave his chin up to him.


Seriously?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Chris has such an insane ability and understanding of distance and controlling the cage I think a lot of guys think he looks weak and easy to beat but once they end up in there they feel the pressure and don't feel like they can move. When you're not fighting where you're comfortable it's hard to really fight well. It happened with Lyoto, he was trying to set up kicks early but Chris waited everytime and either got out or closed immediately and clinched. It wasn't pretty but he made it really hard to Lyoto to get loose.


True, but as soon as Machida finally pulled the trigger and put pressure on him Weidman didn't look that good anymore.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

All the Weidman and Conor haters are going to be tasting it on Sunday. Can't wait.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris might dominate the rematch after he's had time to study the video and figure out how Luke took his belt.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> *I think the most impressive thing about the first fight was Weidman's ability to stay focused.
> *
> It was often thought that most opponents would have already lost before they even stepped into the cage with Anderson... and Chris got in there... got clowned around a little in the first round but mentally stayed in the fight and was there to capitalize on his opportunity.


I can agree with every word here.



Soojooko said:


> Seriously?


Seriously. He couldn't even get a hold of Anderson ever again on the second round. His expression was tense, while Anderson was just fooling around like a moron. Zero focus.
As mentioned, props to Weidman for keeping on believing and moving forward waiting for that opening. He landed one punch, and the fight was over. New champ.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I can agree with every word here.
> 
> 
> Seriously. He couldn't even get a hold of Anderson ever again on the second round. His expression was tense, while Anderson was just fooling around like a moron. Zero focus.
> As mentioned, props to Weidman for keeping on believing and moving forward waiting for that opening. He landed one punch, and the fight was over. New champ.


But his striking output and success was no less then Silvas up to the KO. How can you say he was "completely lost on the feet"? Its not like Silva was putting on a clinic. If anything, that fight made a believer in Weidmans striking. "Lost on the feet" it certainly wasn't.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> But his striking output and success was no less then Silvas up to the KO. How can you say he was "completely lost on the feet"? Its not like Silva was putting on a clinic. If anything, that fight made a believer in Weidmans striking. "Lost on the feet" it certainly wasn't.


You could definitely sense the frustration in Weidman in that first round. Not that Silva was 'putting on a clinic' but you could tell that Silva's antics were bothering him. 

Once again, the impressive part was that he didn't fold or succumb to the pressure but instead stayed with it; giving himself that opportunity. 

Plenty of people before him (poor Forrest Griffin is probably the best example) got flustered by what Silva was doing and went stupid. 

That ability makes it really hard for me to imagine Weidman getting bullied by Rockhold... I can see Luke catching him... but just dominating him... I just can't see it. 

_Inb4 Rockhold dominates Weidman and grinds him out for 5 rounds._ :jaw:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> You could definitely sense the frustration in Weidman in that first round. Not that Silva was 'putting on a clinic' but you could tell that Silva's antics were bothering him.
> 
> Once again, the impressive part was that he didn't fold or succumb to the pressure but instead stayed with it; giving himself that opportunity.
> 
> ...


I dont disagree. What I do disagree with is the idea that Weidman was "lost on the feet" - which you could use to describe Griffins performance, but not Weidmans. If he was lost, he wouldn't have maintained distance and composure as well as he did. He took out Silva at the first real opening. The same openings that Silva has been handing on a silver platter to many opponents before, and none of them could take advantage.

Weidman has some excellent striking skills in my opinion. Surprisingly so. Its going to be a great fight. I cant wait.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's the fight again for those who need a reminder 




Silva was messing around quite a bit, but Weidman clearly outstruck him in both rounds, maybe with the exception of leg kicks.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Weidman in no way was losing the striking by any form of notable margin against Anderson. The pace was slow, they were at distance and Weidman was being intelligent. While he didn't MURDER Anderson like some people love to say, he definitely didn't look lost in any aspects of the fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

How can people think I am suggesting Anderson was putting a clinic when I have stated several times he wasn't even fighting.

So, in the same sense, what's the big deal Weidman was outstriking someone who was merely wanting to fool around, not fighting.

See the way Ronda lost, for example. That is what means being outclassed while still showing tremendous will and drive to win. She was outstruck big time, she gave no free tickets to Holly Holm, Ronda meant business, but lost. Anderson, not very much interested...

Weidman had everything to win, and deep inside I thought he would, but I saw him finishing what Sonnen couldn't and smothering Anderson to a TKO on the ground where he shines, but no, one single punch after a stupid joke.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> How can people think I am suggesting Anderson was putting a clinic when I have stated several times he wasn't even fighting.
> 
> So, in the same sense, what's the big deal Weidman was outstriking someone who was merely wanting to fool around, not fighting.
> 
> ...


Again, I dont really disagree. I was pulling you up on your "lost on the feet" comment. You have to admit, that's not really how it looks when watching the fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Again, I dont really disagree. I was pulling you up on your "lost on the feet" comment. You have to admit, that's not really how it looks when watching the fight.


He looked lost and I am not the only one to see that. And UFC commentators and the locals over here thought the same and even saw things becoming dangerous for Weidman for abandoning his wrestling, actually, he couldn't put Anderson down on the second round, which was a surprise for me. 

If Anderson wasn't putting a clinic standing, certainly Weidman wasn't either. He landed nothing significant and I am sure HE wanted to connect. Great for him he insisted in pursuing Anderson and he connected before Anderson pulled his trigger, after the biggest stupid stunt I ever saw in MMA. It isn't even comparable to Griffin fight, where, although his hands were low, he wanted to hurt him badly. Anderson showed zero sense of aggressiveness on that fight against Weidman and on top of that, played too much.

As I said before, I am not downplaying Weidman's win, I am just laying the facts. Anderson got beat up big time by Sonnen in their first fight and won in the end, a miracle win, Weidman wasn't even close to be dominating that fight on the feet, he did on the ground, though and I though the fight would be won there.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> He looked lost and I am not the only one to see that. And UFC commentators and the locals over here thought the same and even saw things becoming dangerous for Weidman for abandoning his wrestling, actually, he couldn't put Anderson down on the second round, which was a surprise for me.
> 
> If Anderson wasn't putting a clinic standing, certainly Weidman wasn't either. He landed nothing significant and I am sure HE wanted to connect. Great for him he insisted in pursuing Anderson and he connected before Anderson pulled his trigger, after the biggest stupid stunt I ever saw in MMA. It isn't even comparable to Griffin fight, where, although his hands were low, he wanted to hurt him badly. Anderson showed zero sense of aggressiveness on that fight against Weidman and on top of that, played too much.
> 
> As I said before, I am not downplaying Weidman's win, I am just laying *the facts*. Anderson got beat up big time by Sonnen in their first fight and won in the end, a miracle win, Weidman wasn't even close to be dominating that fight on the feet, he did on the ground, though and I though the fight would be won there.


Laying down "the facts", you mean your opinion, right? Cause it would be pretty ridiculous to say that your opinion is a fact. I also believe you are 100% wrong, and Silva was doing what Silva normally does, he just got rocked and beaten up by someone who isn't a complete retard on the feet like 90% of his other competition. Silva had nothing for Weidman in either fight, he was rocked and dropped in both of them and Weidman was in zero danger at any point in either fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Laying down "the facts", you mean your opinion, right? Cause it would be pretty ridiculous to say that your opinion is a fact. I also believe you are 100% wrong, and Silva was doing what Silva normally does, he just got rocked and beaten up by someone who isn't a complete retard on the feet like 90% of his other competition. Silva had nothing for Weidman in either fight, he was rocked and dropped in both of them and Weidman was in zero danger at any point in either fight.


No, I am indeed laying the facts. Weidman had Anderson in danger *on the ground*. Anderson got up. There was *no fight at all* until he overdid his fooling around like NEVER BEFORE and got clocked. End of fight.
Weidman did zero standing beside connecting to the chin that was offered to him. Just to say Anderson was doing what he always does demonstrates a high level of wishful thinking. As I said cannot compare Anderson vs Griffin with Anderson vs Weidman 1. CANNOT. You can compare to the Bonnar fight, if you want, where Anderson wasn't tagged by luck.

Weidman showed nothing but persistence on that fight and did what he supposed to do. Anderson did not. He never ever in his life had played jelly knees and looked away static with his feet parallel, which gave Weidman the chance to get closer. FACTS.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> He looked lost and I am not the only one to see that.


I know what you are trying to say, but "lost" is an absurdly strong word to describe what actually went down. Maybe this is a language thing. Would anybody else really describe the fight linked in this thread like SM sees it? Was Chris "lost" in the striking exchanges?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I know what you are trying to say, but "lost" is an absurdly strong word to describe what actually went down. Maybe this is a language thing. Would anybody else really describe the fight linked in this thread like SM sees it? Was Chris "lost" in the striking exchanges?


OK, I concede "lost" isn't a good word. I mean he wasn't dictating nothing. It was clear that wasn't where he wanted to be fighting. It's not like he was "yeah, cmon, lets make us a standing war"


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, I am indeed laying the facts. Weidman had Anderson in danger *on the ground*. Anderson got up. There was *no fight at all* until he overdid his fooling around like NEVER BEFORE and got clocked. End of fight.
> Weidman did zero standing beside connecting to the chin that was offered to him. Just to say Anderson was doing what he always does demonstrates a high level of wishful thinking. As I said cannot compare Anderson vs Griffin with Anderson vs Weidman 1. CANNOT. You can compare to the Bonnar fight, if you want, where Anderson wasn't tagged by luck.
> 
> Weidman showed nothing but persistence on that fight and did what he supposed to do. Anderson did not. He never ever in his life had played jelly knees and looked away static with his feet parallel, which gave Weidman the chance to get closer. FACTS.


The wishful thinking is all on your end. I'm not the one trying to find an excuse as to why Anderson got destroyed. He got taken down, beat up. Then in the next round got knocked out cold doing the same nonsense he has done to countless other fighters. The second fight comes along, he gets dropped on his ass and beaten up more, and in the second round did nothing to show he was anywhere near good enough to put Weidman away or beat him. The injury is what it is, but there was more than enough showed in both fights to show who the superior fighter was (it's Weidman by a sizable gap).


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> The wishful thinking is all on your end. I'm not the one trying to find an excuse as to why Anderson got destroyed. He got taken down, beat up. Then in the next round got knocked out cold doing the same nonsense he has done to countless other fighters. The second fight comes along, he gets dropped on his ass and beaten up more, and in the second round did nothing to show he was anywhere near good enough to put Weidman away or beat him. The injury is what it is, but there was more than enough showed in both fights to show who the superior fighter was (it's Weidman by a sizable gap).


So, it is a fact Anderson was doing what he always does? Or that is just your opinion?

Because the whole world knows he took it to where he never took it before, but you think he was just doing what he always does. When was the other fight he stood the way he did and looked away from the action? You are right when you say Weidman had Anderson on the ground, but standing, Weidman connected that gifted punch and that was all he did. Good for him. Anderson deserved to lose that fight anyway.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, it is a fact Anderson was doing what he always does? Or that is just your opinion?
> 
> Because the whole world knows he took it to where he never took it before, but you think he was just doing what he always does. When was the other fight he stood the way he did and looked away from the action? You are right when you say Weidman had Anderson on the ground, but standing, Weidman connected that gifted punch and that was all he did. Good for him. Anderson deserved to lose that fight anyway.


The whole world? You mean except all those people who also don't see him acting any differently than in his other fights? Your opinion isn't a majority, keep that in mind. It's not like 90% of the world feels Anderson was "playing too much" and a minority disagrees. There a very large amount of people out there who aren't suckered in to the Anderson hype and see the fight for what it is, no need to blind ourselves with an excuse. 

Yes, it is my opinion that he was doing his normal showboating routine. How is this any different than completely dropping his hands to his side, sticking his chin out, and putting his back against the cage with his arms down dodging Bonnar's punches? It's not. It's not any different. Just because you want it to be different doesn't make it different. The only thing different here is the competition Anderson was fighting. One was Bonnar, one was Weidman. Anderson couldn't get away with all the crap he normally does with lesser fighters, and he got brutally knocked out. He fought again, got rocked hard and dropped on his ass and beaten up, and then the injury happened. There was no signs anywhere in either fight that Anderson was going to win, where as Weidman knocked him out cold, AND dropped him easily/beat him up in the second fight. Weidman showed to be superior in every single way in those two fights.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> The whole world? You mean except all those people who also don't see him acting any differently than in his other fights? Your opinion isn't a majority, keep that in mind. It's not like 90% of the world feels Anderson was "playing too much" and a minority disagrees. There a very large amount of people out there who aren't suckered in to the Anderson hype and see the fight for what it is, no need to blind ourselves with an excuse.
> 
> Yes, it is my opinion that he was doing his normal showboating routine. How is this any different than completely dropping his hands to his side, sticking his chin out, and putting his back against the cage with his arms down dodging Bonnar's punches? It's not. It's not any different. Just because you want it to be different doesn't make it different. The only thing different here is the competition Anderson was fighting. One was Bonnar, one was Weidman. Anderson couldn't get away with all the crap he normally does with lesser fighters, and he got brutally knocked out. He fought again, got rocked hard and dropped on his ass and beaten up, and then the injury happened. There was no signs anywhere in either fight that Anderson was going to win, where as Weidman knocked him out cold, AND dropped him easily/beat him up in the second fight. Weidman showed to be superior in every single way in those two fights.


As I told you right up there, the Bonnar fight and the Weidman 1 fight are totally comparable, but NOT the Griffin fight or any other.

There's big difference, but it is useless to debate with someone who claims a guy who detains so many records in the UFC is just a "hype" after he lost at almost 40 years old of age, LOL.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

They should set uo Weidman Silva 3 and let Anderson have his revenge!

Weidman was lucky!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> As I told you right up there, the Bonnar fight and the Weidman 1 fight are totally comparable, but NOT the Griffin fight or any other.
> 
> There's big difference, but it is useless to debate with someone who claims a guy who detains so many records in the UFC is just a "hype" after he lost at almost 40 years old of age, LOL.


His age didn't seem to matter when people were calling him a God after beating Bonnar, a fight that took place less than a year before he fought Weidman. All of a sudden his age matters, eh? He's a godly god MMA striker one moment, coming off the most amazing feat in MMA, look how he dodge Bonnar's strikes! And when he gets brutally KO'd in his next fight, all of a sudden he's gotten old and isn't what he was was. If anything is LOL worthy, it's that.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing that tells me Weidman isn't going to take heavy fight ending shots in the first 2 rounds, but if he can draw the fight out to a UD I think he takes it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> His age didn't seem to matter when people were calling him a God after beating Bonnar, a fight that took place less than a year before he fought Weidman. All of a sudden his age matters, eh? He's a godly god MMA striker one moment, coming off the most amazing feat in MMA, look how he dodge Bonnar's strikes! And when he gets brutally KO'd in his next fight, all of a sudden he's gotten old and isn't what he was was. If anything is LOL worthy, it's that.


Well, I certainly did not call him a God after the Bonnar fight, or his Corner men did. I think that was the fight he was saying he wanted no more, actually.

Your reluctance in accepting the result of that fight was a combination of very bad mistakes Anderson did with great things Weidman did is what fails you. You think it was all Weidman's and Anderson did nothing to contribute to the result, but thanks God there are other opinions out there in the fighting community.



> They say defense wins championships, but sometimes defense loses them.
> 
> The Anderson Silva era is over after Chris Weidman earned an *improbable knockout* at UFC 162 to become the middleweight champion. However, the thing *everyone seems to be talking about is not Weidman's win, but rather Silva's antics in the cage*.
> 
> ...


PS: And Anderson didn't only stay "flat footed with his hands down", he played jelly knees, faking he was hurt and looked away,* he never did that before*, and that allowed Weidman to close the distance.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So what offense or anything for that matter did Anderson have for Chris had he not gone with the jelly knees tactic?

He went into clowning because he had nothing. NOTHING for Chris. 

He had no idea how to win so he went for the clown in hopes Chris would get all scared like the rest of his opponents had. 

Chris didnt and ended him. Anderson did close to nothing in those 2 fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> True, but as soon as Machida finally pulled the trigger and put pressure on him Weidman didn't look that good anymore.


You mean in the final 30 seconds of the fight? Machida tried to start pulling the trigger earlier that's what got him taken down in the first place. It was also the first time Weidman had ever gone five rounds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Machida did more than just the final 30 seconds. He absolutely brutalized Weidman's body throughout the fight and it eventually came back to put Weidman in a slight bit of trouble. More commendable that Weidman wasn't even properly gassed despite taking so much damage over the course of the fight.

And while I pretty much disagree with any opinion @M.C. has had on Anderson, I agree that age didn't play a factor. If anyone can show me a reason through gifs or videos that Anderson looks to have really been dealt with the effects of age, even in the Diaz fight let alone wither Weidman fight, I'll be surprised as hell. Anderson's speed and reactions, at least up until his last fight, have always looked the same. After the Bonnar fight Anderson just really looked bored of not having competition and went full retard. The second Weidman fight shows you an old Anderson but he got caught with a blind shot and dropped hard. Even still, he recovered rapidly and didn't look dazed what so ever before the leg break which is another testament to his age not really dragging him down.
@jonnyg4508 meh, it's Anderson Silva in a stand up fight. I think going into the fight, even LyotoLegion said that Weidman was going to wrestle Anderson and submit him. Quickly into the fight Weidman looked quite scary on the mat with Silva. Anderson went into fairly big clowning mode in the efforts to keep Weidman standing in round one. It was genius. Chris got pissed off and was like "Fk you I'm gonna punch you" and Anderson got Weidman to sacrifice the biggest part of his abilities. Sure, NOW we know Weidman is capable of standing with most fighters but back then he had just fought Mark Munoz, a much different calibre from Machida, Anderson, Belfort and now Rockhold. Weidman didn't KNOW he could stand with Anderson, just like Aldo and McGregor don't KNOW they can outclass the other. You find out in the cage what's working and really I still stand that it was foolish of Weidman to want to prove himself in striking against Anderson. I hate the expression "If it's stupid and it works it's not stupid" and I think that's what happened there....The second round? You can see for yourself. Anderson had done it. Chris Weidman gave up on his strong suit and wanted to fight. I don't know if Anderson just wanted a highlight reel KO again, or if instead he thought he needed to lul Weidman into striking a bit more...but none of it was needed. He had his stand up fight. He was just stupid. I don't think going into the fight Anderson "knew he had nothing" for Weidman like you suggest. Show me a single clip that says Chris Weidman looked like a better striker than Anderson Silva before the fight. Beating Mark Munoz? Yeah...not the same thing. Machida looked better against Munoz than Weidman did...did Weidman know he had nothing for Machida as a result?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yay Luke!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Machida did more than just the final 30 seconds. He absolutely brutalized Weidman's body throughout the fight and it eventually came back to put Weidman in a slight bit of trouble. More commendable that Weidman wasn't even properly gassed despite taking so much damage over the course of the fight.
> 
> And while I pretty much disagree with any opinion @M.C. has had on Anderson, I agree that age didn't play a factor. If anyone can show me a reason through gifs or videos that Anderson looks to have really been dealt with the effects of age, even in the Diaz fight let alone wither Weidman fight, I'll be surprised as hell. Anderson's speed and reactions, at least up until his last fight, have always looked the same. After the Bonnar fight Anderson just really looked bored of not having competition and went full retard. The second Weidman fight shows you an old Anderson but he got caught with a blind shot and dropped hard. Even still, he recovered rapidly and didn't look dazed what so ever before the leg break which is another testament to his age not really dragging him down.
> @jonnyg4508 meh, it's Anderson Silva in a stand up fight. I think going into the fight, even LyotoLegion said that Weidman was going to wrestle Anderson and submit him. Quickly into the fight Weidman looked quite scary on the mat with Silva. Anderson went into fairly big clowning mode in the efforts to keep Weidman standing in round one. It was genius. Chris got pissed off and was like "Fk you I'm gonna punch you" and Anderson got Weidman to sacrifice the biggest part of his abilities. Sure, NOW we know Weidman is capable of standing with most fighters but back then he had just fought Mark Munoz, a much different calibre from Machida, Anderson, Belfort and now Rockhold. Weidman didn't KNOW he could stand with Anderson, just like Aldo and McGregor don't KNOW they can outclass the other. You find out in the cage what's working and really I still stand that it was foolish of Weidman to want to prove himself in striking against Anderson. I hate the expression "If it's stupid and it works it's not stupid" and I think that's what happened there....The second round? You can see for yourself. Anderson had done it. Chris Weidman gave up on his strong suit and wanted to fight. I don't know if Anderson just wanted a highlight reel KO again, or if instead he thought he needed to lul Weidman into striking a bit more...but none of it was needed. He had his stand up fight. He was just stupid. I don't think going into the fight Anderson "knew he had nothing" for Weidman like you suggest. Show me a single clip that says Chris Weidman looked like a better striker than Anderson Silva before the fight. Beating Mark Munoz? Yeah...not the same thing. Machida looked better against Munoz than Weidman did...did Weidman know he had nothing for Machida as a result?


As a Silva fan I am glad that I dont choose to be delusional on this subject. 

Fan comes from fanatic and I can see why people defend theit favorites until death. But this subject is just goofy with you 2.

Weidman is thr best striker Anderson has seen in the UFC maybe besides Vitor. He was outclassed both times by a guy who knew how to throw a punch, defend himself standing, who was trained to not be scared to throw. 

Anderson got dropped by the better fighter both fights. I dont think you guys want to see another matchup.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As a Silva fan I am glad that I dont choose to be delusional on this subject.
> 
> Fan comes from fanatic and I can see why people defend theit favorites until death. But this subject is just goofy with you 2.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you chose to be delusional about the Diaz brothers already. 

What I am bringing here is what is around the whole MMA community since they fought first time. All breakdowns about that fight mention the incredible mistakes Anderson did while praising Weidman for exploring them. Thinking Anderson did nothing to contribute to his first loss in UFC is what I can call straight delusional.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As a Silva fan I am glad that I dont choose to be delusional on this subject.
> 
> Fan comes from fanatic and I can see why people defend theit favorites until death. But this subject is just goofy with you 2.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. The Machida fight proved that. Weidman is really smart and even though he might not hit hard as X or as fast as Y, he's proved to everyone that he can beat X and Y on the feet anyways. He had some early trouble with Vitor but I'd say he'd have started to pick up steam and won on the feet with a little bit of time. He was just smarted this spin around and decided not to give his opponent a chance of landing a clean shot.

I wouldn't say he was "out classed". Weidman was winning. Weidman could have finished the fights at any moment which the second fight showed us.

I didn't say I'd want to see another match up. I don't say at any stage Anderson was winning and Weidman won 3/3 scoreable rounds (no one really landed any shots before the leg break in round 2 of the second). Weidman had a plan and it seemed to be working with Anderson. I don't say he definitely would have won, it's still Anderson and he still has fight ending power at every moment. He also proved he was able to slip Weidman's punches with the same speed as he had with others before so maybe a counter could have came in there down the line but speculation is pointless. Weidman at the absolute worst you can say, won one full fight. 

I don't reckon I'm delusional about Anderson at all. I blame Anderson for the losses to Weidman, and Weidman proved he'd have probably won no matter what Anderson did with his performance against Machida. I just don't say "Weidman was beating him sooooo bad". He was beating him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> yay Luke!


Pfft. They spelt his name correctly. Adidas need to get with the times.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Pfft. They spelt his name correctly. Adidas need to get with the times.


Funny how Adidas is one of my favourite sport brands but Reebok is complete shit.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Well, I certainly did not call him a God after the Bonnar fight, or his Corner men did. I think that was the fight he was saying he wanted no more, actually.
> 
> Your reluctance in accepting the result of that fight was a combination of very bad mistakes Anderson did with great things Weidman did is what fails you. You think it was all Weidman's and Anderson did nothing to contribute to the result, but thanks God there are other opinions out there in the fighting community.
> 
> ...


That's fine, you didn't. 99% of the MMA community did, however. Everyone was talking about how amazing and god-like he was after that fight. Oh my god, he just stood there with his hands down letting bonnar go at him, WHAT A GOD!! 6 months later he gets KO'd doing the same nonsense against a much better fighter, and all of a sudden he's old, washed up, was playing too much, etc. The excuses start. 

From God with superman like fight IQ who is just too good for anyone to touch, to an old man who was being stupid and was fighting dumb, all within 6 months. Or maybe he was always dumb, doing stupid shit during his fights, never had God-like striking, and just ran into someone who is a lot better than he is and wasn't fighting against someone who mentally folds the moment they couldn't get him to the ground. I'll go with that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^This. Anderson got caught, not old. He took it to the next level in the Bonnar fight, but to be fair it was a late replacement fight at LHW so he didn't mind playing around and having fun. Coming into the Weidman fight, for fuk knows what reason he tried to do the same thing at an even higher level, and even if Weidman hadn't proven himself to the level of striking he has now...the guy's still got solid boxing and knockout power. Anderson didn't suddenly age or anything in the fight, it's completely on him and his choices, not his abilities.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^This. Anderson got caught, not old. He took it to the next level in the Bonnar fight, but to be fair it was a late replacement fight at LHW so he didn't mind playing around and having fun. Coming into the Weidman fight, for fuk knows what reason he tried to do the same thing at an even higher level, and even if Weidman hadn't proven himself to the level of striking he has now...the guy's still got solid boxing and knockout power. Anderson didn't suddenly age or anything in the fight, it's completely on him and his choices, not his abilities.


Naa. Andersons highest level of silliness was definitely the Maia fight.

Theres a difference between fights like Maia and Bonnar and the one against Weidman. Mostly, when Anderson goes into that mode, he really doesn't fear anything about his opponents. But against Chris he was serious to begin with. But after being under him for a few minutes, I honestly think Silva was terrified of being taken down again. Maybe for the first time in his career. Round 2 he went full retard not because he had no respect for his opponent. Quite the opposite. It was more like desperation. Thats how I saw it anyway.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Naa. Andersons highest level of silliness was definitely the Maia fight.
> 
> Theres a difference between fights like Maia and Bonnar and the one against Weidman. Mostly, when Anderson goes into that mode, he really doesn't fear anything about his opponents. But against Chris he was serious to begin with. But after being under him for a few minutes, I honestly think Silva was terrified of being taken down again. Maybe for the first time in his career. Round 2 he went full retard not because he had no respect for his opponent. Quite the opposite. It was more like desperation. Thats how I saw it anyway.


I agree, actually i think the Maia and Thales Leites were the same thing. All 3 have a serious submission threat, Anderson was terrified of being on the ground with them and tried to taunt them into staying on their feet with him. 

It worked against Weidman too, Weidman abandoned his takedown and instead stayed standing with him. We all know how well that went for Silva.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I agree, actually i think the Maia and Thales Leites were the same thing. All 3 have a serious submission threat, Anderson was terrified of being on the ground with them and tried to taunt them into staying on their feet with him.
> 
> It worked against Weidman too, Weidman abandoned his takedown and instead stayed standing with him. We all know how well that went for Silva.


True. He would have feared the ground game of Maia and Leites. But against Chris, it was certainly the first time he tasted ground and pound like that. Even what Hendo did to him doesn't compare. The few blows that Chris landed from the top were powerful. I don't know how he does it, but the power he generates from relatively short punches is impressive. In that round 2, Silva body language was not confident at all. Like I said, it felt desperate. If he was fearful against Maia and Leites, he did a far better job hiding it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> That's fine, you didn't. 99% of the MMA community did, however. Everyone was talking about how amazing and god-like he was after that fight. Oh my god, he just stood there with his hands down letting bonnar go at him, WHAT A GOD!! 6 months later he gets KO'd doing the same nonsense against a much better fighter, and all of a sudden he's old, washed up, was playing too much, etc. The excuses start.
> 
> From God with superman like fight IQ who is just too good for anyone to touch, to an old man who was being stupid and was fighting dumb, all within 6 months. Or maybe he was always dumb, doing stupid shit during his fights, never had God-like striking, and just ran into someone who is a lot better than he is and wasn't fighting against someone who mentally folds the moment they couldn't get him to the ground. I'll go with that.


Hahaha, now YOU, claim you have 99% of the MMA community to back you up, and that wouldn't be ridiculous, right?

Anderson didn't age physically or in his reflexes, he aged mentally, just like GSP, only kept pushing himself into harms way to that inevitable end.

Maybe you think his fight IQ against Bonnar was great? What did you think about what he did there? Did you think he was a God too?

He was heavily criticized for that. And I am not saying Weidman wouldn't win that fight in the end, but Anderson gave him that outcome.





Soojooko said:


> Naa. Andersons highest level of silliness was definitely the Maia fight.
> 
> Theres a difference between fights like Maia and Bonnar and the one against Weidman. Mostly, when Anderson goes into that mode, he really doesn't fear anything about his opponents. But against Chris he was serious to begin with. But after being under him for a few minutes, I honestly think Silva was terrified of being taken down again. Maybe for the first time in his career. Round 2 he went full retard not because he had no respect for his opponent. Quite the opposite. It was more like desperation. Thats how I saw it anyway.


Sure Anderson wanted no business under Weidman no more, but he wasn't implementing a good plan in this regard either. Calling Weidman to the fence? Allowing him to get close, instead of keeping his distance? And in the sequence he ended up KOed, he gave a wide open window to Weidman to take him down. When he avoided the first punches, Weidman could easily jump on Anderson's legs, as he was completely out of position, out of balance and unable to defend no TD, and he allowed Weidman to be that close all by himself with that knee jerk look away shit.

Anderson exposed himself to all kinds of threats Weidman had. He was playing with fire and got burned.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Luke is going to "Holly Holm" his ass.










...and of course instead of giving him his due, our friendly forum will explode with ex spurts telling us that Chris was never very good. :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Luke is going to "Holly Holm" his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Chris always has has guard up so I believe it'll be quick left kicks to the liver then hopefully he'll switch it up. I believe Luke's speed will be his biggest asset and forward march. Fighters' who all pressed Weidman had success. He just covers up...against the fence!!!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> True. He would have feared the ground game of Maia and Leites. But against Chris, it was certainly the first time he tasted ground and pound like that. Even what Hendo did to him doesn't compare. The few blows that Chris landed from the top were powerful. I don't know how he does it, but the power he generates from relatively short punches is impressive. In that round 2, Silva body language was not confident at all. Like I said, it felt desperate. If he was fearful against Maia and Leites, he did a far better job hiding it.


It's not only power, but also where Weidman aimed at. He aimed for the center of Silva's head/behind the ear, not at the jaw like most fighters do. So Silva couldn't roll with the punches.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> It's not only power, but also where Weidman aimed at. He aimed for the center of Silva's head/behind the ear, not at the jaw like most fighters do. So Silva couldn't roll with the punches.


I was talking more about the power Chris generates from top position. His top game is impressive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I was talking more about the power Chris generates from top position. His top game is impressive.


Bit time. After he dropped Anderson the first time his GnP was NASTY. I also thought it was really stupid for Anderson to do that "I'm fine on my back" thing with Weidman once he got dropped the second time cause I thought it was close to getting stopped.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rockhold is a dork.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think anyone is going to be able to dominate Chris Weidman in the MW division just yet. He's on another level atm.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

oordeel said:


> Here's the fight again for those who need a reminder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHRaUqAs9C4
> 
> Silva was messing around quite a bit, but Weidman clearly outstruck him in both rounds, maybe with the exception of leg kicks.



Chris looks so lost it's not even funny.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rockhold is very good at using distance and setting up his strikes.

Weidman is very good at standing too close to his opponents to give them enough space to set anything up.

Its the immovable object vs the unstoppable force, aka irresistable force paradox.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Hahaha, now YOU, claim you have 99% of the MMA community to back you up, and that wouldn't be ridiculous, right?
> 
> Anderson didn't age physically or in his reflexes, he aged mentally, just like GSP, only kept pushing himself into harms way to that inevitable end.
> 
> ...


Sorry, 99% of this forum. Not the general community, I don't think there's anyway to actually get that kind of number. The vast majority of people here, including most of the many article written after, Rogan, Dana, celebrities, basically anyone in the public eye and tons and tons of fans, were about how god-like he is and "oh my god, can ANYBODY even TOUCH this man?!?!?!" kind of nonsense.

His fight IQ has been the same for years. He goes in there, mixes it up, plays around by dropping his hands and acting like a goof ball to confuse his opponent, tries to get them frustrated or to open up and make mistakes, and then because the vast majority of his competition have awful striking and fold mentally the moment they can't get him to the ground, he lights them up. 

His IQ/ability/speed/technique/thinking/everything was exactly the same in the Weidman fight, he just fought someone who doesn't have horrid striking and someone who didn't fall for his goofy nonsense, and knocked him out cold. Anderson's tactics failed against someone who isn't a Forrest or Bonnar level of competition. 

If Anderson would have done what he did against Forrest, he'd have been KO'd. If he did what he did against Bonnar, he would have been KO'd. His playing around tactics to confuse his opponennts failed, and he got brutally shut down. In the second fight, he got rocked and dropped on his ass again, and then got that injury. He was losing BOTH fights before the finish, he lost both first rounds decidedly, and then obviously lost the second round of the first fight given his chin was knocked to the moon, and then you have the injury.

Anderson fought no different than he usually does, that kind of nonsense just doesn't work when you're fighting someone who isn't a Bonnar or a Forrest or a Maia. He fought someone who is actually a good fighter and lost, easily, twice.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Luke is going to "Holly Holm" his ass.




Will Bisping, one day, stop pawing like a cat when people throw at him. Probably not.

btw... did anyone know, Luke Rockholds mother is called... Dana. CONSPIRACY.



Soojooko said:


> True. He would have feared the ground game of Maia and Leites. But against Chris, it was certainly the first time he tasted ground and pound like that. Even what Hendo did to him doesn't compare. The few blows that Chris landed from the top were powerful. I don't know how he does it, but the power he generates from relatively short punches is impressive. In that round 2, Silva body language was not confident at all. Like I said, it felt desperate. If he was fearful against Maia and Leites, he did a far better job hiding it.


Just gave the first fight another watch.






Few things i noted, like you said... the hard Gnp, plus the kneebar/heelhook attempt let Anderson know that he did really did not want to spend much time there. 

But also the fact Weidman clapped his hands together at Silva at one point, and dropped his hands letting Silva land some jabs. He was taunting a little back, playing Silva's game. Not sure what to take from it (if anything) but it was interesting to me nonetheless.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Rockhold comes across as a complete dick to me. With that said he is a really good fighter. Chris seems like a really good guy with a much better attitude. I think Chris has his way with him.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> Sorry, 99% of this forum. Not the general community, I don't think there's anyway to actually get that kind of number. The vast majority of people here, including most of the many article written after, Rogan, Dana, celebrities, basically anyone in the public eye and tons and tons of fans, were about how god-like he is and "oh my god, can ANYBODY even TOUCH this man?!?!?!" kind of nonsense.
> 
> His fight IQ has been the same for years. He goes in there, mixes it up, plays around by dropping his hands and acting like a goof ball to confuse his opponent, tries to get them frustrated or to open up and make mistakes, and then because the vast majority of his competition have awful striking and fold mentally the moment they can't get him to the ground, he lights them up.
> 
> ...


The only similarity was that he taunted his opponents, but the way he taunted was different before the Bonnar fight. Before he used footwork to stay at distance right so he could move out of harms way and counter, in the Bonnar and Weidman I fight he didn't (already in the Bonnar fight, his corner screamed at him to stop that nonsense). He did not stand flatfooted and square to his opponent before. Bonnar was not able to take advantage of that, Weidman could.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bisping agrees with me 


> “I think for that one I’ve gotta go with Rockhold, to be honest. I mean, Weidman’s a great champion, he’s a fantastic fighter, he’s very, very tough. All that good stuff. He’s a great wrestler, great grappler, and he’s actually a good puncher. I just don’t think technically he’s that good on the feet. What gets him through is his strength, his size, his wrestling ability, and his chin. He’s got a fantastic chin. But I just think against Luke Rockhold, Rockhold’s a guy that trains daily with Cain Velasquez and Daniel Cormier so I think he’s gonna be prepared for the wrestling side of things. On the feet, Luke has the height, he has the reach, he has the range, he has speed, he has the diversity in the striking. So all those things together. And certainly on the floor as well, Luke’s very good on the floor. So he can match him on the floor as well. So I think when you put it like that, and Luke’s confidence and arrogance if you will, it’s a tough fight for Weidman. But again, I always pick Weidman to lose and he’s proved me wrong every time. So you’ve got to admire that. He’s more than capable of proving me wrong this time, but if I had to put money on somebody, I think my money would go on Rockhold.”


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Bisping agrees with me


Except for the fact that Weidman has a slightly longer reach and is only one inch shorter.

People seem to be forgetting that Chris is a massive middleweight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Sorry, 99% of this forum. Not the general community, I don't think there's anyway to actually get that kind of number. The vast majority of people here, including most of the many article written after, Rogan, Dana, celebrities, basically anyone in the public eye and tons and tons of fans, were about how god-like he is and "oh my god, can ANYBODY even TOUCH this man?!?!?!" kind of nonsense.
> 
> His fight IQ has been the same for years. He goes in there, mixes it up, plays around by dropping his hands and acting like a goof ball to confuse his opponent, tries to get them frustrated or to open up and make mistakes, and then because the vast majority of his competition have awful striking and fold mentally the moment they can't get him to the ground, he lights them up.
> 
> ...


Impossible to speak about green and red to someone who is color blind.
Your reading of Anderson career is completely obtuse, on purpose, which is sad.
That "goofy nonsense" you call made him a star and gave MMA community some of the most memorable moments in history. Easy now to just say he only beat bums, so I will stay with the opinion of those who really appreciate his advanced talent, the majority.

He was always a step ahead of his competition in UFC, but after so many years of dominance, you just think he found a better striker than him because he got caught doing something he never did when he was defending his title.

And it looks like you disregard how extensively Weidman studied Anderson, like he is so good he won a proper exchange against Anderson out of raw talent. He observed and studied his old fights and weighed the possibilities to catch him in one of his stupidities and it paid off. Otherwise, how come Chris Weidman did't put Damian freaking Maia out on the feet, if he is so stellar? 

Easy now to say Rich Franklin was "horrid" on the feet. It's embarrassing even commenting on this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Except for the fact that Weidman has a slightly longer reach and is only one inch shorter.
> 
> People seem to be forgetting that Chris is a massive middleweight.


except for the part when he says


> What gets him through is his strength,* his size,* his wrestling ability,


I read it as he was saying Luke has the height and reach to deal with Chris' size and reach not necessarily an advantage. 


Some of y'all should get a damn room for over the hill has been goats. this thread is to discuss the 2 best MWs in the world.

I thought staff tried to keep threads on topic.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> except for the part when he says
> I read it as he was saying Luke has the height and reach to deal with Chris' size and reach not necessarily an advantage.


I suppose it could be read like that. But being from the UK, I know what Bisping meant more than you.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rockhold's kicks reach farther than Weidman's punches.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Weidman's fridge door.*

Focus, superstition or both?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Rockhold's kicks reach farther than Weidman's punches.


... and then theres that. :shame02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Some of y'all should get a damn room for over the hill has been goats. this thread is to discuss the 2 best MWs in the world.
> 
> I thought staff tried to keep threads on topic.


I think this thread should be turned into the Romero thread. After all he is soon to be the GOAT and will have this title around his waste mid way through 2016! You heard it here first in the Weidman Rockhold thread!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Luke Rockhold is good at using distance and setting up his strikes.

Chris Weidman is good at standing right on top of his opponents, cutting off the cage and not giving people enough space to set up anything.

That means they'll probably cancel each other out standing.

If that happens, the fight will be decided by whoever gets the best out of the wrestling/grappling.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Can people remind me why there's so much dislike for Weidman? I really like him. I think he comes across great, especially on the new Embedded series where he's been hilarious. He's certainly way more likeable than Rockhold who just comes across like a massive douche.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> Can people remind me why there's so much dislike for Weidman? I really like him. I think he comes across great, especially on the new Embedded series where he's been hilarious. He's certainly way more likeable than Rockhold who just comes across like a massive douche.


Because he broke Anderson Silva.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Can people remind me why there's so much dislike for Weidman? I really like him. I think he comes across great, especially on the new Embedded series where he's been hilarious. He's certainly way more likeable than Rockhold who just comes across like a massive douche.


What are you talking about? who doesn't like The Chris? Some of us, like me, just think that Luke is good enough to win.

Do you always pick the winner of a fight by who you think is more likable? I do sometimes. Sometimes I just go with the dog. Sometimes I go with the better fighter. Sometimes, like now, I can't wait to see WTF is going to happen.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> Because he broke Anderson Silva.


Physically and literally.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Too much ego in Luke Rockhold, Chris nailed it in the pre-fight press conference.

His weakness is is own head/ego - his insecurity has been very revealing on the embedded series. Also, the fact that he's still so bitter about Vitor Belfort just proves how mentally fragile he is.

The Chris is vastly mentally superior and has a quiet confidence - both men are relatively even physically/athletically, but ego will be Rockhold's downfall in this one.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Danm2501 said:


> Can people remind me why there's so much dislike for Weidman? I really like him. I think he comes across great, especially on the new Embedded series where he's been hilarious. He's certainly way more likeable than Rockhold who just comes across like a massive douche.





Liddellianenko said:


> Because he broke Anderson Silva.


Anderson Silva is my preferred fighter of all times right beside Big Nog. That being said, I really like Chris Weidman. He is a great example as human being and athlete, I even carried a sig with a phrase from him for while. Great role model champion and great fighter.

Luke is a dick, though. Outstanding MMA fighter I love to watch and can't predict who will win.

I see zero reason why anybody would hate Chris. Well, maybe being humble and mundane is enough for some.



ReptilianSlayer said:


> The Chris is vastly *mentally superior and has a quiet confidence* - both men are relatively even physically/athletically, but *ego* will be Rockhold's downfall in this one.


Funny, you just decribed Aldo vs McGregor in this sentence, but I suppose you think McGregor huge ego won't be his downfall in their case, right?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Chris has always enjoyed a size and strength advantage in his fights. I don't think it's there this time and even if it is, it won't help him. Who in this world could better prep you for Chris Weidman than Cain and DC? Every training day of Lukes career has been like a chris weidman camp.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Anderson Silva is my preferred fighter of all times right beside Big Nog. That being said, I really like Chris Weidman. He is a great example as human being and athlete, I even carried a sig with a phrase from him for while. Great role model champion and great fighter.
> 
> Luke is a dick, though. Outstanding MMA fighter I love to watch and can't predict who will win.
> 
> ...


There is no insecurity in McGregor. He has unwavering self belief and there is no room for doubt in his mind. Look at the contrast of McGregor/Rockhold on the embedded series. Their mental states are WORLDS apart. McGregor's ego is also kept in check by his coaches.

Also:










McGregor has clear respect for Aldo and every other fighter that makes the walk, regardless of how obnoxious you think is trash talk is.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Can people remind me why there's so much dislike for Weidman? I really like him. I think he comes across great, especially on the new Embedded series where he's been hilarious. He's certainly way more likeable than Rockhold who just comes across like a massive douche.


Funny thing about that... Rockhold said in the Vlog that Chris is boring (can't remember the exact wording)... sorry Rockhold, you seem to have the personality of a saltine cracker. 

There is nothing about Rockhold that I find exciting. 

I'm hoping he gives Weidman a good fight... but I just don't see the desire for his vanilla ass to be champ.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I think Chris has always enjoyed a size and strength advantage in his fights. I don't think it's there this time and even if it is, it won't help him. Who in this world could better prep you for Chris Weidman than Cain and DC? Every training day of Lukes career has been like a chris weidman camp.


Naaa. Neither Cain or DC can prepare you for the Chris. Both his wrestling and BJJ game are top level. A very rare thing. Probably the main reason I find him so interesting.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Funny thing about that... Rockhold said in the Vlog that Chris is boring (can't remember the exact wording)... sorry Rockhold, you seem to have the personality of a saltine cracker.
> 
> There is nothing about Rockhold that I find exciting.
> 
> I'm hoping he gives Weidman a good fight... but I just don't see the desire for his vanilla ass to be champ.


:dunno:. In the embedded series it showed him with an artpiece he made in shop which was purposefully convoluted to hide from his shop teacher the fact that it was a bong . He won 1st prize in an art competition with the piece. It actually looks pretty cool

Not sure if that counts as personality, but its something.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds about right. The Weidman doesn't stand a chance. Long Live Strikeforce!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone at bjpenn.com knows what's up. They just jumped the gun by a day.










#the real main event


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Time to give Luke some credit. he did what he said he would do. I thought some y'all worship that kind of thing 

I thought he could win. I didn't expect it to be that easy. The Chris will be back. He'll destroy the rest of the division. 
This is one rematch I want to see. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Time to give Luke some credit. he did what he said he would do. I thought some y'all worship that kind of thing
> 
> I thought he could win. I didn't expect it to be that easy. The Chris will be back. He'll destroy the rest of the division.
> This is one rematch I want to see. :thumbsup:


Luke is a beast but he's still the biggest D-Bag in the UFC. My wife even called him one when he brought his staph infection after he won. He did the same thing in the Machida fight claiming he had bronchitis.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Time to give Luke some credit. he did what he said he would do. I thought some y'all worship that kind of thing
> 
> I thought he could win. I didn't expect it to be that easy. The Chris will be back. He'll destroy the rest of the division.
> This is one rematch I want to see. :thumbsup:


I'll give him his credit due. I wasn't picking a winner... but this definitely was not one of the ways I expect Rockhold to win. I figured his best chance was to catch Weidman with a kick. I did not think Chris was going to get bullied.



TheNinja said:


> Luke is a beast but he's still the biggest D-Bag in the UFC. My wife even called him one when he brought his staph infection after he won. He did the same thing in the Machida fight claiming he had bronchitis.


Agreed... Rockhold is still a douche... :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

^^I would disagree. Not even close. Maybe I don't see it. I'm a fan, Luke is cool. 
Goober is the biggest Dbag in the UFC by a mile. 

But we don't hang out with either of them we just watch them beat people up.
They're awesome.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ^^I would disagree. Not even close. Maybe I don't see it. I'm a fan, Luke is cool.
> Goober is the biggest Dbag in the UFC by a mile.
> 
> But we don't hang out with either of them we just watch them beat people up.
> They're awesome.


Well I didn't say he was the biggest douche.... He seems to have people in his personal life who truly care about him so he can't be all bad. He just comes off as a bit of a douche to me. 

Doesn't change my opinion of what he just did to Weidman though.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

oldfan said:


> ^^I would disagree. Not even close. Maybe I don't see it. I'm a fan, Luke is cool.
> Goober is the biggest Dbag in the UFC by a mile.
> 
> But we don't hang out with either of them we just watch them beat people up.
> They're awesome.


Are you saying you don't like McGoober? Can't quite put my finger on it ...


----------

